# Colnago Super "Touring" Bike FS on Ebay!!!



## jrisles (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi Guys

In case you haven't seen it yet there is a Colnago Super Touring bicycle for sale on ebay. I have attached the pics. (I have tried to cut and paste the ebay links in a posting before but they don't appear ever to work, so just go to ebay.com and do a search on Colnago Super in the cycling section for more details).

Not only is ebay great for looking at some great deals but you learn alot about the history of bicycles as well. I had no idea that Colnago brought out a touring model??

If i had the spare cash i'd buy it. But i have just purchased my first ever Colnago from ebay. (pics in this thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=8271  )

Let us know if you bid for it.

cheers
Jeff
Brisbane, Australia


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

*That's mine....*

Well, at least it is identical to the super that I had back in the early 80's. The only difference was that my seat was the yellow turbo seat. If you look at the chain stay, you will see a "Racer Sportif" sticker. This is a dealer in the Bloor West area of Toronto. I picked up my Super from that place as well. The ride on this bike was awesome with excellent breaking and shifting even though it was non-indexed. I wish I had never sold the thing!

Cheers!





jrisles said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> In case you haven't seen it yet there is a Colnago Super Touring bicycle for sale on ebay. I have attached the pics. (I have tried to cut and paste the ebay links in a posting before but they don't appear ever to work, so just go to ebay.com and do a search on Colnago Super in the cycling section for more details).
> 
> ...


----------



## jrisles (Jun 17, 2004)

*This could be yours??*

How do you know that it isn't yours? With just the saddle changed? Your chance to buy it back perhaps?

cheers jeff


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

*Touring was the key*

I just noted the "touring" part of the bike's name. My Super did not have the mounts for the rear rack. My bike was the identical racing version without the mounts (or whatever they are called). Still a very nice bike!


Cheers!





jrisles said:


> How do you know that it isn't yours? With just the saddle changed? Your chance to buy it back perhaps?
> 
> cheers jeff


----------



## cyclophile (Jul 18, 2004)

*Beautiful, and my size, but ...*

... at $4000 starting bid, too rich for my blood, especially since I'd actually, like, ride the thing - commute on it, even.

I'm watching the auction to see if anyone bites.


----------



## KrazyDog (Nov 17, 2004)

*I picked up the same bike just last week!!*

Hi!

I just picked up the exact same Bike just last week. Granted it´s not as "clean" as the one you posted and has lots of nicks on the paint (but no rust, scratches or dents). I do not know much about Colnago (or Bikes for that matter, I´m just a recreational rider but a Helluva handyman...lol ) and was thinking about restoring it a bit and was wondering if it would be worth my time and what, in your collective professional opions, should I change out, whats worth keeping and what should I watch out for?

Here is a laymans description of the Bike:

Colnago Super (not sure if it is a Touring or Racing - how can you tell?)
12 Speed
Mavic Wheels - Sprint Gipiemme
Brakes, Shifters and Cranks are all Campagnolo
Brakes marked with - Brev. Inter.
Front Crank marked with - Brev. <53>
Shifters just say Campagnolo, no other markings
Saddle is a Selle Royal "Shark"
Seat Post is Laprade 5R
Pedals - Look Arc Worlds

not sure how your supposed to measure the frame but this is how i did it:
from the top of the seat tube to where it connects to the crankshaft is 55cm
and the length of the cross tube is 53cm from where it connects to both vertical tubes.
On the crossbar next to the Colnago Super sticker are the initials MB stamped into both sides of the frame, not sure if that is relevant or not?

I took some pics and posted them here, Im not a photographer and the light was not the best but you get a pretty good idea what the bike looks like:

http://www.krazydogz.de/Bike/colnago.htm

Any help, suggestions or tips for restoring would be greatly appreciated!

PS: what would be the approx. value of the bike in its present state and one that is in mint condition (just so I can get an idea of how much I have/will invest/ed)

Thanks in advance,

Paolo


----------

